#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Trouwen in Nederland en Belgi >  Nederlandse (bekeerde) moslima om te trouwen

## aem

الحمد الله على نعمة الإسلام. ربنا أتينا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الآخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النارIk ben gematigde moslim die van zijn geloof houdt, religie staat hoog in het vaandel en probeer ik hierin zoveel mogelijk blijven groeien. Ik zou graag in contact willen komen met een gezellige, vrolijke, nuchtere, bescheiden, en vooral niet wantrouwend moslima die:Allah echt vreest in het zegen en doen. Werkt of wil werken voor zowel haar Dunya als Akhira.Voorkeur geeft om haar gebed op tijd te bidden.Wil zich verdiepen in Islam. Een goede Nejat heeft om te gaan trouwen. Al Salaam Alaikoum Zuster,De wereld is genot, en het beste genot daarvan is een rechtvaardige vrouw. الدنيا متاع و خير متاعها المرأة الصالحةMet de juiste intentie hoop ik 'Insha Allah' een zuster te vinden die bij mij past. Ik weet wat ik wil. Ik wil namelijk "Insha Allah " opnieuw een familie met kinderen gaan stichten. Ik zal mijzelf willen omschrijven als een oprecht, betrouwbaar, humor, gezellig, lief, serieus, spontaan, open en nuchtere man. Verder ben ik ambitieus op de juiste manier, en communicatie van beide kanten vind ik heel belangrijk voor een geslaagde huwelijk.Wat zoek ik verder in mijn partner:Een volwassen vrouw die optimistische karakter heeft.Een praktiserende zuster die wil investeren in een goede en stabiele huwelijk. Een Volwassen vrouw met de nodige levenservaring, netjes, openhartig, warm, lief en begripvol is. Rustig, humor, ambitieus, sociaal, positief, realistisch, bedachtzaam en zorgzaam. Komt ze uit een hechte familie en enigszins wordt ze gesteund door haar familie omtrent haar keuze voor islamHerkent je zich in mijn vragen? Voelt je zich aangesproken/genteresseerd door mijn bericht? Ben jij deze moslima? Of kent u iemand die aan eigenschappen voldoet? Dan zie ik je reactie tegemoet. Succes voor ons allen en bedankt voor het lezen.Groetjes, Wa Alsalaam AlaikoumAtef

----------


## Rafiqa

Jij kan me pm .wie weet

----------


## aem

11111

----------


## Rafiqa

Ik.ben geen bkeerde moslima dus mijn nummer die heb ik je gestuurd maar vergeet het maar

----------


## soraya38

[QUOTE=aem;5599711]الحمد الله على نعمة الإسلام. ربنا أتينا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الآخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النارIk ben gematigde moslim die van zijn geloof houdt, religie staat hoog in het vaandel en probeer ik hierin zoveel mogelijk blijven groeien. Ik zou graag in contact willen komen met een gezellige, vrolijke, nuchtere, bescheiden, en vooral niet wantrouwend moslima die:Allah echt vreest in het zegen en doen. Werkt of wil werken voor zowel haar Dunya als Akhira.Voorkeur geeft om haar gebed op tijd te bidden.Wil zich verdiepen in Islam. Een goede Nejat heeft om te gaan trouwen. Al Salaam Alaikoum Zuster,De wereld is genot, en het beste genot daarvan is een rechtvaardige vrouw. الدنيا متاع و خير متاعها المرأة الصالحةMet de juiste intentie hoop ik 'Insha Allah' een zuster te vinden die bij mij past. Ik weet wat ik wil. Ik wil namelijk "Insha Allah " opnieuw een familie met kinderen gaan stichten. Ik zal mijzelf willen omschrijven als een oprecht, betrouwbaar, humor, gezellig, lief, serieus, spontaan, open en nuchtere man. Verder ben ik ambitieus op de juiste manier, en communicatie van beide kanten vind ik heel belangrijk voor een geslaagde huwelijk.Wat zoek ik verder in mijn partner:Een volwassen vrouw die optimistische karakter heeft.Een praktiserende zuster die wil investeren in een goede en stabiele huwelijk. Een Volwassen vrouw met de nodige levenservaring, netjes, openhartig, warm, lief en begripvol is. Rustig, humor, ambitieus, sociaal, possseer
Salaam
ik heb intresse .

----------


## soraya38

hoe kun je prive berichten stuuren of is alles hier openbaar?

----------

